# Una visita al Edificio España



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

*UNA VISITA AL EDIFICIO ESPAÑA (SERVAT):*

Poco a poco iré colgando fotos de una pequeña visita que realicé al edificio de altura mas viejo de Trujillo y de los mayorcitos de provincia.

*TOMAS EXTERIORES:*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Está feito, deberían demolerlo y hacer uno nuevo.


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

...feo está el amarillo MML, algunas tomas parecen ángulos del Centro Cívico; un color oscuro le caería bien...


----------



## Javitrux (Jun 20, 2013)

También creo que deberían cambiarle el color, demolerlo me parece una exageración.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Que yo sepa ese edificio fué construido en los años setentas del siglo pasado y es y ha sido todo un hito para la ciudad de Trujillo, Yo lo conocí personalmente y no es feo, era la arquitectura de su epoca, se puede modernizar, claro que si.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Que yo sepa ese edificio fué construido en los años setentas del siglo pasado y es y ha sido todo un hito para la ciudad de Trujillo, Yo lo conocí personalmente y no es feo, era la arquitectura de su epoca, se puede modernizar, claro que si.


Recuerdo haber visto una foto tuya alado del edificio.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Angelex tendrás vistas panorámicas desde lo alto de ese edificio?


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Este edificio fue construido en 1968 y soportó el terremoto del 70, porque tiene 2 sótanos (en profundidad) de puro concreto, hormigón y roca enmallada, en 2 placas una está hacia Jesús de Nazareth y otra hacia Av. España.


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Primero subire unas fotos de las escaleras y el foyer de ingreso.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Como te acuerdas Libidito, si es cierto yo postee esa foto hace algun tiempo, te contare que por esa entonces Trujillo no era ni la mitad de la extension que tiene ahora. El complejo de Chan Chan estaba alejado de la ciudad.


----------



## ELMER71 (Oct 23, 2010)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Que yo sepa ese edificio fué construido en los años setentas del siglo pasado y es y ha sido todo un hito para la ciudad de Trujillo, Yo lo conocí personalmente y no es feo, era la arquitectura de su epoca, se puede modernizar, claro que si.





Libidito said:


> Recuerdo haber visto una foto tuya alado del edificio.


Si no me equivoco, esta es la foto...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Si claro es esa foto!

Ahi está Alibiza con la moda setentera! 


Recien me doy cuenta que habia un árbol alado del Servat, que bacan.


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

*EDIFICIO ESPAÑA | INTERIORES:*


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Pensé que slo habian oficinas dentro, pero veo que tambien hay depas.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Para los que dicen que hay que demolerlo no tienen idea, se nota que no son de Trujillo, quizás para algunos es un edificio antiguo nada más, pero para otros es un icono en la ciudad, el primero y único edificio "sobresaliente" por mucho tiempo en Trujillo, y a pesar de que ahora hay muchos edificios de similar altura y más altos, este edificio pareciera que tiene algo que le hace tener más presencia y altura de lo que es, y que lo distingue, quizás es el ancho o sus colores, o quizás el afecto que se le tiene por haber estado allí tanto tiempo como punto de referencia, y que a todo esto quedaba tan cerca de mi casa y ha estado allí desde mucho antes que naciera u_u.


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Las medidas del edificio son 22 mts de ancho por 9.5 de largo.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh my god!!!, ni me reconosco en esa foto, ni siquiera sea donde esta la original. Increible ya ven las cosas buenas se cuidan, ya que no duramos para siempre. Gracias Elmer 71 por hacerme recordar. Quien sabe muy pronto visite la ciudad nuevamente y me reuna con los foristas trujillanos para tomar nuevas fotos de la urbe trujillana.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Angel que bueno tu thread, cuando estuve en Trujillo, que por cierto ningún Trujillano me brindó hospitalidad aún me duele en lo mas profundo; en fin, ahí conocí el edificio, pero nuestro querido Alibiza ha sido toda una celebridad!!!!

Es muy complicado remodelar el edifcio, pero no imposible, lo interesante es que dada la forma de construir de la época es un edificio fuerte y bien plantado. Me encantaría que le den por lo menos otra tonalidad y le bajen los colores internamente. Los pisos deben actualizarse o por lo menos quitar lo que hay en los locales vacios y dejar cemento paleteado por le momento, ya ese parquet no da para mas.

Repito, muy bueno el thread, muy bueno. El departamento que tiene duelas de madera en el piso me parece como remontarme al pasado, no es mi estilo pero me pareció muy cálido. Lindo.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Interesante thread Angelex


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Fuiste a Trujillo Vane? Debiste avisar!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Sin ánimos de ofender con este comentario, pero qué pena que algo tan feo estéticamente tenga que ser icono en una ciudad como Trujillo.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Libidito said:


> Fuiste a Trujillo Vane? Debiste avisar!


:bash: Claro que avisé, recuerda que no estabas en Trujillo y no podías viajar por el trabajo y Jhonatan nunca me contestó

Ahora con lo que dices Claudia, en este momento y como pasa con todas estas obras que en su momento estaban llenas de gloria, la falta de mantenimiento y preocupación por renovar no solo su interior si no tambièn su fachada son los que te hacen verlo feo. Ten la seguridad de que tiene posibilidades de refrescarse para verse mejor y mas actual. Pero eso no le quitará que fue la elevación estructural mas fuerte y alta de la ciudad, ahí viene el tema de ícono.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> Sin ánimos de ofender con este comentario, pero qué pena que algo tan feo estéticamente tenga que ser icono en una ciudad como Trujillo.


Me ganaste.


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sin dudas que en su momento habrá sido algo bueno y digno de admirar, ahora para éstas épocas ya queda anticuado, aguantó el terremoto del 70, sin rajadura alguna, solo bastaría una remodelación de su fachada o quizá una mano de pintura con otro tratamiento. Muchos priorizan el verse bonito o "modershno" al valor histórico de cualquier bien.

Que pena que basureen un edificio emblema, por lo menos yo rescato buenas cosas de todo, no ando con negativismos ni arrogancias.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lo que ocurre es que el diseño es simplón incluso para los sesentas. Existen maravillosos ejemplos de arquitectura moderna de mediados del siglo XX en el Perú. Este edificio, a mi parecer, no es uno de ellos. 

La única razón por la cual destacó en su época y aún destaca es por su altura.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Concuerdo con el último comentario de Bruno; el diseño es simplemente feo... lo hayan hecho en los 70's, 50's, 90's u 80's.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Es igual en mucho sitios, por ejemplo a varios le resulta feo el edificio centro cívico, a mi me parece bien.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

J Block said:


> Lo que ocurre es que el diseño es simplón incluso para los sesentas. Existen maravillosos ejemplos de arquitectura moderna de mediados del siglo XX en el Perú. Este edificio, a mi parecer, no es uno de ellos.
> 
> La única razón por la cual destacó en su época *y aún destaca es por su altura.*


Ya no destaca tanto que digamos, las nuevas generaciones lo ven como uno mas del monton, en Trujillo ya hay varios edificios mas altos que el Servat y con mejores disenos.
El servat quedo solo como el primer edificio de altura en Trujillo.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

angelex69 said:


> *EDIFICIO ESPAÑA | INTERIORES:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wao! Me quedo con esta foto, parece como congelada en el tiempo...


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

¿Todavía se le puede considerar como un edificio de oficinas? Si fuese así vendría a ser el edificio de oficinas más representativo de la ciudad de Trujillo hasta hoy.

Arquitectonicamente aporta muy poco, de los de su estilo y época es uno de los que menos destaca, mejor sería demolerlo que remodelarlo, tiene una buena ubicación que se podría aprovechar y explotar, en vez de simplemente remodelarlo (cubrirlo con vidrio y alucobond, típico en nuestro país).


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

*FOYER DE INGRESO:*





















































​


----------



## giansito (Mar 4, 2008)

Se le nota la edad, aun así se ve bastante acogedor por dentro, gracias por las fotos, nunca entré a este edificio.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

J Block said:


> Lo que ocurre es que el diseño es simplón incluso para los sesentas. Existen maravillosos ejemplos de arquitectura moderna de mediados del siglo XX en el Perú. Este edificio, a mi parecer, no es uno de ellos.
> 
> La única razón por la cual destacó en su época y aún destaca es por su altura.


Para las nuevas generaciones Trujillanas también es francamente feo. En lo único que tiene representación es en su altura en su època, al fin y al cabo la altura es un tema taaaan importante a veces:cheers::nuts: y sobre todo en el foro.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Vaya que bonito thread! buenas las fotos! me encanta! El edificio no me gusta, pero feo o simple igual es un ícono constructivo de su época.

Vane, lamentablemente me enteré mucho después que visitaste Trujillo debido a que ya no frecuento el foro ausentándome a veces por larguísimas temporadas. Solo estoy con el correo, por ahí creo que si nos hubiéramos contactado. Libidito, malo, tampoco me avisó. Me quedé sorprendido de saber a destiempo que habias venido y a la vez apenado de no haber podido encontrarte aquí... lo siento... Mis mas sinceros y cordiales saludos amiga mia de tantos años ya sin vernos!!! Exitos siempre!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> Vaya que bonito thread! buenas las fotos! me encanta! El edificio no me gusta, pero feo o simple igual es un ícono constructivo de su época.
> 
> Vane, lamentablemente me enteré mucho después que visitaste Trujillo debido a que ya no frecuento el foro ausentándome a veces por larguísimas temporadas. Solo estoy con el correo, por ahí creo que si nos hubiéramos contactado. Libidito, malo, tampoco me avisó. Me quedé sorprendido de saber a destiempo que habias venido y a la vez apenado de no haber podido encontrarte aquí... lo siento... Mis mas sinceros y cordiales saludos amiga mia de tantos años ya sin vernos!!! Exitos siempre!


:cheers1: Es cierto tanto tiempo!!! que son ya? dos o tres años?

Una pena porque me hizo falta un Trujillano para recorrer la ciudad y sus encantos. Pero ya habrá oportunidad en otra ocasión sea en Lima o en Trujillo y quien quita que hasta Pepe vaya también y de nuevo recorramos Larcomar para tomarnos los piscos.


----------



## Javitrux (Jun 20, 2013)

giansito said:


> Se le nota la edad, aun así se ve bastante acogedor por dentro, gracias por las fotos, nunca entré a este edificio.


Yo entré solo una vez en el 2000, a recoger un cd de fm96 :lol: y como dices es acogedor por dentro. Allá aquellos que solo se dedican a criticar lo malo sin resaltar lo bueno.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> Vaya que bonito thread! buenas las fotos! me encanta! El edificio no me gusta, pero feo o simple igual es un ícono constructivo de su época.
> 
> Vane, lamentablemente me enteré mucho después que visitaste Trujillo debido a que ya no frecuento el foro ausentándome a veces por larguísimas temporadas. Solo estoy con el correo, por ahí creo que si nos hubiéramos contactado. Libidito, malo, tampoco me avisó. Me quedé sorprendido de saber a destiempo que habias venido y a la vez apenado de no haber podido encontrarte aquí... lo siento... Mis mas sinceros y cordiales saludos amiga mia de tantos años ya sin vernos!!! Exitos siempre!


Es que seguramente yo pensé que ya sabias, la verdad ya no recuerdo bien


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> :cheers1: Es cierto tanto tiempo!!! que son ya? dos o tres años?
> 
> Una pena porque me hizo falta un Trujillano para recorrer la ciudad y sus encantos. Pero ya habrá oportunidad en otra ocasión sea en Lima o en Trujillo y quien quita que hasta Pepe vaya también y de nuevo recorramos Larcomar para tomarnos los piscos.





Libidito said:


> Es que seguramente yo pensé que ya sabias, la verdad ya no recuerdo bien


Están perdonados :grouphug:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Están perdonados :grouphug:


Jajajaja, seeehh... Entonces está anotado, aguardaremos la próxima oportunidad. Nos avisaremos por correo mejor.

Ahora a ver fotos panorámicas!!!!


----------



## FaxSAx23 (Aug 11, 2020)

angelex69 said:


> Este edificio fue construido en 1968 y soportó el terremoto del 70, porque tiene 2 sótanos (en profundidad) de puro concreto, hormigón y roca enmallada, en 2 placas una está hacia Jesús de Nazareth y otra hacia Av. España.


No, El edificio España es del los años 70, no 60, o tienes fuentes que digan lo contrario?


----------

